# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  World Cup Prediction Competition

## daddylonglegs

Hello everybody, it's now less than 8 days until the biggest sporting event on the planet (possibly).

I have devised a fiendishly simple prediction competition, here are 10 reasons why you should enter

1.) It's free
2.) It's simple
3.) As long as at least *15* people enter I'll donate *£50* to a recognised charity of the winner's choice
4.) You can test your football knowledge against some of the world's top excel experts (and me)
5.) It's free
6.) You can follow your progress and compare against other participants in a no-expense-spared-state-of-the-art excel spreadsheet
7.) It's free
8.) er.......
9.) that's it

*Here's what you do*

Open the attached spreadsheet
Fill in your predicted scores for all 48 group games
Fill in a name (the name you want displayed - used an alias if you wish)
Fill in the "tie-breaker" under "Goals" - that's how many goals you think will be scored in those 48 games.
Now save the workbook and either post it in a reply to this thread or email it to me at *d.addylonglegs@virgin.net* [exactly as shown - don't forget the "." after the first "d"]
Option 2 is preferable - especially if you don't want others to see your predictions.

*Rules*

Scoring is as follows:

A rank is displayed against every team based on the current world rankings, and converted to a ranking within the 32 world cup qualifiers [the "highest" rank is 1]. If you predict a draw and the result is a draw (any draw) you get 3 points. If you predict a win for the higher ranked team and that team wins (by any score) you get 2 points, if you predict a win for the lower ranked team and that team wins you get 4 points. you get 2 additional points if you get the exact score right.

For example in game 1 South Africa play Mexico and Mexico are higher ranked (14 to 31) so if you predict a 2-1 win for South Africa and they win 2-1 you get 6 points, 4 for predicting a win by the lower placed team, and 2 for the correct score. If you predict 2-1 and the result is 3-1 then you'll just get the 4 points etc......

All scores are added and the highest score after 48 games is the winner. Any ties will be decided by the tie-breaker in favour of the closest guess. If it's still tied then kudos and charity are shared.

Predictions need to be emailed to me or posted here by 13:00 BST on Friday 11th June 2010 - that's 2 hours before the kick-off of the first game.

I will be adding my predictions and posting a spreadsheet back here showing all predictions and a table that will update as you enter the scores. Remember, if you don't want to see your name in lights - use an alias

*Advice*

It's meant to be fun - anybody taking it too seriously will be ridiculed

If you don't know anything about football (e.g. Arsenal supporters) don't let that stop you entering - for those of you who *really* know nothing about football, typical top level football games average less than 3 goals a game, so you may not get very far predicting 8-7 scorelines.......

In the last World Cup in Germany in 2006 the 48 group games produced a total of 117 goals (2.4375 per game on average).

Good luck

Any questions please feel free to post here

----------


## Domski

Emailed you my entry.

Dom

----------


## daddylonglegs

Thanks Dom, good luck.....

----------


## dominicb

I too have posted mine off.

Will you be also posting this in the lounge area of Mr Excel, dll?

Dominic

----------


## daddylonglegs

Thanks DomB, good luck to you too.

I did consider posting at MrExcel but obviously you can't upload workbooks - I could upload to another site I suppose......or link to here (but that might not go down too well)  :Smilie: 

edit: now posted a link back to here in "the lounge" at MrE*****

----------


## NBVC

Mine is in  :Smilie: 

Forza Italia!

----------


## daddylonglegs

Thanks NBVC and good luck

Don't want to let the cat out of the bag about your predictions but is it really likely that Italy will beat Paraguay 16 - 1 ?  :Smilie:

----------


## NBVC

> Thanks NBVC and good luck
> 
> Don't want to let the cat out of the bag about your predictions but is it really likely that Italy will beat Paraguay 16 - 1 ?



LOL... I have this certain gut feeling  :Wink:

----------


## teylyn

Mine is in. You may see that I don't have a lot of confidence in either New Zealand or Germany ... 

The really whacky scores are courtesy of my husband, though.  :Smilie:

----------


## daddylonglegs

Thanks teylyn, good luck.

Are you backing NZ or Germany or do you have split loyalties?

----------


## martindwilson

i'm in too ,mailed entry

----------


## daddylonglegs

Thank you Martin - good luck to you too

----------


## jeffreybrown

Mine is in also

----------


## teylyn

> Are you backing NZ or Germany or do you have split loyalties?



 I'll cheer for the Kiwis, but keep my fingers crossed for the Germans.

----------


## Bob Phillips

> Thanks NBVC and good luck
> 
> Don't want to let the cat out of the bag about your predictions but is it really likely that Italy will beat Paraguay 16 - 1 ?



That's a 1-1 if ever I saw one.

----------


## daddylonglegs

> Mine is in also



Thanks Jeff, good luck





> That's a 1-1 if ever I saw one.



Goals or sendings-off, Bob?  :Smilie:

----------


## Bob Phillips

> Goals or sendings-off, Bob?



Probably both!

----------


## daddylonglegs

I think I'll be predicting an Italy win for that one....just. Will you be participating, Bob? (not in the World Cup, I mean in my little competition.....)

----------


## Bob Phillips

I was hoping to be there but I got the dreaded phone call on the Tuesday!

I did have a quick go at the sheet, but I think that in my results, about 5 groups were won with maximum points. If my memory serves me correctly, it never actually happens like that, usually just the one or two. So it is clear I don't know anything about international football. Whilst I am quite happy to display my Excel ignorance to the world, as we know from Bill Shankly, football is far more important than anything, including Excel.

----------


## Domski

> I was hoping to be there but I got the dreaded phone call on the Tuesday!
> 
> I did have a quick go at the sheet, but I think that in my results, about 5 groups were won with maximum points. If my memory serves me correctly, it never actually happens like that, usually just the one or two. So it is clear I don't know anything about international football. Whilst I am quite happy to display my Excel ignorance to the world, as we know from Bill Shankly, football is far more important than anything, including Excel.



I really wish you hadn't said that. I filled mine in so quickly it never even crossed my mind and looking back I think I've got 7 out of the 8 groups with max points. Feel free to laugh loudly!!!

Dom

----------


## daddylonglegs

But if you have to predict 5 results where there are 5 strong favorites what do you pick? Statistically you know that probably one of the 5 won't be a win for the favourite, but if you try to predict which one of the 5 you'll probably get it wrong and you'll end up getting only 3 right. Best to pick all 5 favorites and get 4 right

----------


## daddylonglegs

> I really wish you hadn't said that. I filled mine in so quickly it never even crossed my mind and looking back I think I've got 7 out of the 8 groups with max points. Feel free to laugh loudly!!!



If you want to change your predictions, Dom, feel free (that goes for anybody else too). As long as you get the changes to me before the deadline......

----------


## Bob Phillips

If you want a superb visual schedule, look at http://www.marca.com/deporte/futbol/...o-english.html

----------


## Domski

Link didn't work Bob but it did on Mr Excel...

http://www.marca.com/deporte/futbol/...o-english.html

----------


## Bob Phillips

> Link didn't work Bob but it did on Mr Excel...
> 
> http://www.marca.com/deporte/futbol/...o-english.html



Thanks, I have corrected it.

----------


## NBVC

Wow.  That is neat  :Smilie:

----------


## daddylonglegs

Approximately 24 hours to go - if you haven't yet sent me your predictions then please get them to me by 13:00 BST tomorrow (2 hours before the big kick-off) and I'll post up all the predictions here so you can fill in the scores and keep track if you wish.

I have drawn *Honduras* in the office sweep so expect a strong performance from them - semi-finals at least........ :Cool:

----------


## Domski

> Approximately 24 hours to go - if you haven't yet sent me your predictions then please get them to me by 13:00 BST tomorrow (2 hours before the big kick-off) and I'll post up all the predictions here so you can fill in the scores and keep track if you wish.
> 
> I have drawn *Honduras* in the office sweep so expect a strong performance from them - semi-finals at least........



Got my big new TV and Sky HD all set up and ready just in time. Beer, crisps and pizza order has been placed with Asda to arrive Saturday morning. This month I shall mostly be watching football.

I've got Greece and Nigeria in the draws going round work, not holding out too much hope. Can't wait for Honduras to beat Spain!!!

----------


## martindwilson

huh you think that's bad i've pulled   north korea in our work draw. there is a prize for the last (ie worst points/goal difference/goals against)after the first round so im hoping to get that!

----------


## ratcat

Yes Martin since I didn't enter the draw your a shoe in for last place  :Smilie:

----------


## DonkeyOte

> I have drawn *Honduras* in the office sweep so expect a strong performance from them - semi-finals at least........



don't underestimate them - after all they have THE midfield general ... the great Palacios

Having nothing to do nor anywhere to go I can't stress just how much I am looking forward to the World Cup ... I might even be able to sit through the likes of Korea Republic vs Greece

I quite fancy Holland for a strong showing this time around - if they can keep Van Persie and the dirty Robben b-tard fit into the latter stages of the competition.

Spain are likely to play the best football ... as a purist I'd like to see them do well (assuming as expected Fabregas doesn't return to Arsenal next season...)

----------


## daddylonglegs

> Having nothing to do nor anywhere to go.....



.....and still you haven't entered my competition...... :Frown: 

I think some of the South American countries could cause a surprise or two - I'm backing both Chile and Uruguay to do well.......but probably not Honduras :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## teylyn

attached is the bet of my 7-year old son. Whenever either Germany or New Zealand was involved, his eyes lit up and the score went ballistic.

I promised to send it for inclusion.

cheers

----------


## Bob Phillips

> don't underestimate them - after all they have THE midfield general ... the great Palacios



Oh Luke, what a wit. I haven't laughed so much for months!





> Having nothing to do nor anywhere to go I can't stress just how much I am looking forward to the World Cup ... I might even be able to sit through the likes of Korea Republic vs Greece



I have to admit that talking about it beforehand is quite amusing, but the actual event fills me with dread. Millions of tacky jingoistic decals, being regulalrly assailed by the thoughts of people who haven't a clue what they are talking about, mad expectations that England will get past the quarters (many are still saying they will win - idiots), corporations suddenly jumping on the bandwagon pretending that they have believed this all along, plus all of that boring football. Someone even posted a paper from JP Morgan purportedly using their Qant analysis model that showed England would win (presumably, the same model that they applied to derivatives in the past!).

International football is low quality, and boring.

Me, I am going to try and get on with all of those projects that I have left in the cupboard these past four years, and try to avoid as much football as is possible. Oh, and look forward to the Ashes, the World Cup next year, and the Rugby World Cup.

BTW, Fabregas is hardly assured of a place in Spain's team, so you needn't worry there.

----------


## Domski

> attached is the bet of my 7-year old son. Whenever either Germany or New Zealand was involved, his eyes lit up and the score went ballistic.
> 
> I promised to send it for inclusion.
> 
> cheers



I do hope he's right about the NZ vs Italy game  :Smilie: 

Dom

----------


## daddylonglegs

> attached is the bet of my 7-year old son.



That's excellent, everybody is welcome, good luck Miles!

My stepson Callum has also entered (he's 13) and even mummylonglegs is threatening to have a go.......






> International football is low quality, and boring.



I'm not sure about that, Bob. Did you see Euro 2008, there were some fantastic games. Of course it probably helped that England weren't there..... :Smilie:

----------


## Bob Phillips

> My stepson Callum has also entered (he's 13) and even mummylonglegs is threatening to have a go.......



Isn't the correct term mamalonglegs?





> I'm not sure about that, Bob. Did you see Euro 2008, there were some fantastic games. Of course it probably helped that England weren't there.....



Were there? I honestly don't remember, don't even recall if I watched any!

As I see it Barry, you get some very high quality games in the various European leagues, and in the European Championship (of course, not when Tottenham play next year!). But internationals, they are tentative, over-hyped, under-prepared, and usually lesser teams. Honestly, how many leading teams, England or abroad, would Heskey, Crouch, Upson, Carragher and so on get into, yet they are likely to be England regulars in the few games they play in this tournament.

----------


## teylyn

DaddyLongLegs,

Thanks for accepting Miles' contribution. I'll tell him in the morning before his own Saturday soccer game. 

Comparing your new avatar with Domski's: there's the different background colour, of course (which probably has some significance that completely escapes the uninitiated), but I also notice that yours is tilted slightly to the left. What does that want to tell me?

----------


## DonkeyOte

As Simon Corden once said...

"Crouchy.... when I look at you everything tells me you should be rubbish at football..."

in his defence he has the Robot & the Rope.... as for Heskey & Upson.... 

(still one of my favourite sketches of all time: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAHLYvDVtHk&feature=fvw)

----------


## Domski

Teylyn,

Mine is just an image of the crest whereas I'm guessing DLL's is taken from an England away shirt being worn.

Dom

----------


## teylyn

Ahh -- The real thing.

----------


## daddylonglegs

> but I also notice that yours is tilted slightly to the left. What does that want to tell me?



Not even sure where I got it from now - I was really looking for an England football a little like NBVC's Italian one.

Co-incidentally I do lean to the left, though........ :Smilie:

----------


## daddylonglegs

> As I see it Barry, you get some very high quality games in the various European leagues, and in the European Championship (of course, not when Tottenham play next year!). But internationals, they are tentative, over-hyped, under-prepared, and usually lesser teams.



I do agree with that, in general. Most international teams  (especially England) play together much less often than the top club sides and consequently the club sides should always be superior. Of course clubs like Real Madrid, Barcelona, Chelsea and Man City also have either the cachet or the money (or both) to attract the top players from anywhere around the world, whereas England have to make do with what we've got (in an era where fewer young English players get a chance at the top clubs because those clubs prefer to shop elsewhere).

Having said that, that's half the attraction for me. Most international sides, even some of the top ones like Germany, have deficiencies that they can't patch by just buying some new talent in, I'd be happier if that applied to club sides too (and it probably will at some point with either a cap on wages or restrictions on foreign players) so then clubs would need to go back to seriously investing in producing their own talent, like Man Utd did with Beckham, Scholes, Giggs, Neville etc. or Arsenal with Rocastle, Davis, Thomas et al. Arguably Arsenal are the only "big" English club still doing that, although now the young talent isn't necessarily English.

As for the World Cup, though, I don't think that the quality of the football is everything. The element of exoticism has receded now that every premiership club has a Brazilian or a Honduran, but there are still teams who might surprise with their approach (just watch Chile) or with their level of commitment to the cause.

When some of the biggest clubs in Europe (or the world) come together in those pre-season mini-tournaments the whole world yawns - there's no doubting the talent on show but the games are meaningless, nobody cares who wins. In the context of the World Cup, though, Uruguay v France will have real meaning and tension for those at the game and for all those watching around the world - that and the tension might not make the football great but it ought to be a cracking occasion - or it might just be 0-0.

----------


## NBVC

> I do hope he's right about the NZ vs Italy game 
> 
> Dom



Hey Hey... what's that about?

Teylyn, don't let your son get his hopes up to high :P

----------


## daddylonglegs

Here's the final sheet with predictions - just fill in the results in the green section and the scores and table will update automatically.

----------


## Domski

I'm with Barry's views on the World Cup. It's a brilliant event that even people who don't follow football to the nth degree can get involved in.

That's it, I'm finishing @ 3:00pm and going to the pub to watch the opening match  :Smilie: 

Dom

----------


## teylyn

Wow! Fantastic. This'll teach the kid Excel. Thanks, DLL!!

----------


## ChemistB

Sad note to the festivities; Mandella's granddaughter was killed in a car crash after pre-cup celebrations last night.   It's always something.

Still trying to decide whether to root for underdogs South Africa or local favorite Mexico.......

----------


## Bob Phillips

> "Crouchy.... when I look at you everything tells me you should be rubbish at football..."



And when he plays, he proves you right.

----------


## Bob Phillips

> I'd be happier if that applied to club sides too (and it probably will at some point with either a cap on wages or restrictions on foreign players) so then clubs would need to go back to seriously investing in producing their own talent, like Man Utd did with Beckham, Scholes, Giggs, Neville etc. or Arsenal with Rocastle, Davis, Thomas et al. Arguably Arsenal are the only "big" English club still doing that, although now the young talent isn't necessarily English.



Your forgot Adams, how can you forget Tony? How Arsenal could do with him right now.

Heard a nice comment in that ludicrous celebrity game the other day. Apparently, Martin Keown said he hadn't kicked a ball for 5 years prior to this game. Someone, I think it was Andy Townsend, said he hadn't't kicked a ball in the last 5 years of his career, just the opposing forwards.





> As for the World Cup, though, I don't think that the quality of the football is everything. The element of exoticism has receded now that every premiership club has a Brazilian or a Honduran, but there are still teams who might surprise with their approach (just watch Chile) or with their level of commitment to the cause.



My dark horse is Uruguay (even though my alter-ego sports a Chilean flag on VBAExpress).





> In the context of the World Cup, though, Uruguay v France will have real meaning and tension for those at the game and for all those watching around the world ...



No tension, Uruguay will murder the old prima-donnas.

----------


## JediMaster

Will you be doing a premiership prediction game that can have additional games like a total of upto 30 teams please let me know many thanks

----------


## martindwilson

i dont think DLL has that many £50's to keep donating!
anyway  of to a fine start 5 measley points

----------


## daddylonglegs

> That's a 1-1 if ever I saw one.



Hey! Good call Mystic Bob, what's your prediction for New Zealand v Slovakia?

----------


## Bob Phillips

> Hey! Good call Mystic Bob, what's your prediction for New Zealand v Slovakia?



I think Slovakia will be weak, but I really fear for NZ. They could be Ozzed. And their midfielder, forgotten his name, will probably get a red.

----------


## pike

World Cup Royalty showed us how the game is really played

----------


## Domski

What's the prize for coming last? I'm doing hopelessly so far!!!

First games are always hard to call I keep telling myself  :Confused: 

Dom

----------


## daddylonglegs

> What's the prize for coming last?



Everlasting ridicule and shame?  :Smilie:

----------


## Domski

What a difference a late goal by the Kiwis made. It's moved me from 18th to 9th  :Smilie: 

Dom

----------


## daddylonglegs

Congratulations to New Zealand, snatched my 0-1 prediction from the jaws of victory......

With a quarter of the games played there's not much in it, 12 points separating top and bottom, that NZ v Slovakia draw propels Domski firmly into mid-table.

If you haven't bothered to update here's the latest attached

----------


## NBVC

...and moved me down further....

... boy it is difficult to predict these initial games... doesn't matter the ranking... sheer luck is what it seems to take many of the times!

The next to games will be very interesting to see the results of....

----------


## romperstomper

Sheer luck indeed, if you watch that NZ header in slow-motion...  :Smilie:

----------


## NBVC

Looks like I would have been better off predicting ties for every match!  :Confused:

----------


## DonkeyOte

Despite having nothing better to do I have yet to make it through 90 minutes of any match other than England's opener (and that was out of sense of obligation) 

As much as it pains me to say, thus far I agree with Bob ( :Wink: ).
The football has been dire... and before people harp on about Germany's performance lets first take note that:

a) they were playing against 10 (australian) men for a significant portion of the match

b) they were playing against a side captained by Lucas Neill (which tells it's own story)

Thankfully / Hopefully - with Brazil & Spain soon to enter proceedings we may at last see some decent football where the tactics are to try and score more than the opposition rather than to concede less (or at least no more than).

Perhaps FIFA will consider introducing a nil point return for a scoreless draw...
_(it would still be interesting watching the sides collude to concede one each after 88 minutes of a 0-0...)_

----------


## Domski

> Looks like I would have been better off predicting ties for every match!



Out of interest I put in an entry to our office sweapstake predicting 0-0 in every game. I still get points if it's a score draw and am doing quite well. Probably won't last when it gets closer to squeeky bum time though.

----------


## Bob Phillips

> Perhaps FIFA will consider introducing a nil point return for a scoreless draw...



What a good idea!

----------


## martindwilson

oy donkyote! dont forget lucas neill was one of our stalwarts!(1995-2001) watch it pal  lol

----------


## shg

Graphical view, just cuz I was wondering how ...

----------


## martindwilson

> Graphical view, just cuz I was wondering how



 football is played?

----------


## Domski

Good to see I'm back on form with my predictions with a total of zero points out of today's three games.

Maybe I should be a football pundit (although I'd keep my ticket allocation)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Dom

----------


## daddylonglegs

I was a little upset. Not only did Uruguay's 3rd goal in the 5th minute of injury time deprive me of a correct 0-2 prediction, I also had a few quid on that same 0-2 score.......

----------


## NBVC

Well, look at the bright side, dll, you are at the top right now..enjoy!

----------


## NBVC

Help me, I'm sinking!  :Frown:

----------


## Domski

Welcome to my world  :Wink: 

Dom

----------


## daddylonglegs

Select one from this range of excuses

1.) I was drunk when I filled in my predictions
2.) It's early days yet, I know in my bones that Algeria v USA *will* be 6-4
3.) My name is Mark Lawrenson
4.) I'm playing the long game......by 2026 my plan will come to fruition
5.) I'm from New Zealand, why isn't the ball more oval?
6.) My dog ate my original predictions......
7.) I had a dream that Slovenia lifted the World Cup.....
8.) They weren't my original predictions, daddylonglegs, I definitely had Spain 0 Switzerland 1......
9.) If only my dog had eaten my original predictions......
10.) Bring on the Olympics

----------


## romperstomper

If you've got any points at all, then #3 can't be used.  :Smilie:

----------


## NBVC

Hmmm... can I pick "all of the above"  :Wink: .. I am sure they all have some bearing on my poor decisions!  Except , of course, I am obviously not from NZ... will give that one to Teylyn.

----------


## Bob Phillips

> Select one from this range of excuses
> 
> 1.) I was drunk when I filled in my predictions
> 2.) It's early days yet, I know in my bones that Algeria v USA *will* be 6-4
> 3.) My name is Mark Lawrenson
> 4.) I'm playing the long game......by 2026 my plan will come to fruition
> 5.) I'm from New Zealand, why isn't the ball more oval?
> 6.) My dog ate my original predictions......
> 7.) I had a dream that Slovenia lifted the World Cup.....
> ...



NZ has more registered football players than rugby.

----------


## teylyn

Hmm, after Germany/Serbia, I'm sure Miles and I will be forever at the bottom of that list.

Aw, shucks. Heads will roll!

Anyway, despite being a resident Kiwi, and having witnessed the All Blacks bulldozer the Irish last Saturday (I was on ther telly!! Just behind the goal posts on the South side, waving the fern!), I can still make the difference between a rugby ball and a proper football. I must confess, I'm not a fan of the ball-cradling variety, though.

Anyway, the two reasons that were not listed in the top ten excuses are the ones I want to apply to the sorry performance of my son and his mother, i.e.:

- I am only seven years old, so what do I know? There's always hope!
- I put in the score predictions my husband told me.

Kia ora!

----------


## daddylonglegs

Still early days yet.....

I *was* going to include "I'm only seven" on the list but I knew that would start everybody off, "I'm only 43......and American......what do I know", 

I'm thinking of varying the scoring system to include handicapping based on age. Could everybody please supply me with their age as on June 11th 2010 (you can, of course, lie wildly)  :Smilie:

----------


## teylyn

24!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
see here: http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...-birthday.html

----------


## Domski

Is age a handicap or an advantage?

Dom

----------


## NBVC

I can't believe what is going on!  Serbia for the World CUP!!!

Wouldn't it be neat if an underdog like that took it!  It would sure show the world that David could beat Goliath.

----------


## teylyn

Dom,

it depends on the gender. 

Males younger than 10 or older than 70 claim the insanity plea, in which case it is an advantage.

Females younger than 45 get leeway for inexperience. Females older than 45 get a penalty for being older than 45.

----------


## daddylonglegs

Do I need to be careful what I say..... :Smilie: 

I think there will need to be a sliding scale Dom - anywhere between 30 and 55 will get no advantage but under 30 and over 55 will get extra points for naivety and .....er...."experience" respectively

Edit: or perhaps teylyn has a better system.....

----------


## teylyn

NBVC, if that implies that the German soccer team is a candidate for a Goliath, then I'd have to object. The only thing they're really good at is bragging and complaining.

I'm glad I won't see the German tabloids on every street corner tomorrow.

----------


## NBVC

Not necessarily Germany.. even Brazil have been kicked around.. Portugal, Spain, France... We still have to see about Italy's second go.. (fingers crossed).

----------


## Domski

A bit like the new French Anthem:





> Pas de buts et nous rentrons Ã  la maison!!!



Dom  :Smilie:

----------


## teylyn

> Nach dem Spiel ist vor dem Spiel.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sepp_He...#Famous_Quotes

----------


## NBVC

Feels like being bounced around on a trampoline... up and down, up and down... I am dizzy.

----------


## daddylonglegs

I regret to announce that after England's "performance" today the World Cup has been cancelled. See you in 4 years, goodbye.

----------


## shg

After looking at the scores of the first dozen games, I added my prediction: every game a 1:1 tie. That puts me at the top of the leaderboard with 32 points.

There is, so far, an average of less than one point scored per game. I assume beer is what gets you through the afternoon?

----------


## martindwilson

DLL, it's not that bad! a win Wednesday will do it.
 now just to work out  how to predict the next roulette number after a 0 is spun
and everything will be hunkydory
ps @shg





> 1:1 tie



 NO NO NO NO!
it's called a DRAW (and a round ball is used   )  :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## Domski

The weekend's results were kinder to some than others. Updated workbook attached.

Having spent much of the weekend drowning my sorrows at the state of English football the French then stepped in to make it all seem positively rosy!!!

I've decided I'm going to catch a train for the duration of the game on Wednesday in the thought that if we lose I won't want to have watched it and if we win there'll be another game to watch.

Still keeping the faith, just.

Dom

----------


## teylyn

No Up and Down dizziness to report. My consolation seems to be that the only punter worse off than I am is my 7 yr old son. Where does that leave me? -- Probably where I belong!!

----------


## Domski

I'm thinking you might want to make your push for the top of the table some time soon  :Wink: 

Dom

----------


## daddylonglegs

I feel bad now because I forced you to take part  :Smilie: 

Tottenham supporters used to sing a song "The football league is upside down....."

----------


## NBVC

Nice avatar Teylyn.  :Mad: 

I think those vuvuzelas are casting some spells over the tournament!.

----------


## NBVC

Portugal is having a feast!!!

----------


## romperstomper

Roll on Friday's match between them and Brazil!  :Smilie: 
6 different goal scorers is pretty impressive too.

----------


## Domski

The North Korean team's plane will probably just inexplicably disappear off the radar on the way home after that drubbing.

Dom

----------


## NBVC

> Roll on Friday's match between them and Brazil! 
> 6 different goal scorers is pretty impressive too.



I can't wait!

----------


## daddylonglegs

It might not be much of a game. The winner of Portugal's group will play 2nd place in Spain's group. As Spain lost their first game that could well be Spain. Expect several own goals as both teams desperately try to lose......... :EEK!:

----------


## NBVC

You figure Spain is going to do pretty well here on in?

----------


## daddylonglegs

I think Spain are still the team to beat.....but as it stands they may not even qualify  :Smilie:  - I expect they'll beat Honduras with something to spare today - they'll need to because Chile won't be pushovers in their last game

----------


## NBVC

With the kind of goals Brazil scored yesterday.. I am a little worried about them, personally.  :Frown:

----------


## martindwilson

oh well i'm closing in on that wooden spoon!

----------


## teylyn

Any musicians here? Insider joke attached.

----------


## martindwilson

no but i get it! lol

----------


## ChemistB

> now just to work out how to predict the next roulette number after a 0 is spun
> and everything will be hunkydory



I did a search on roulette and got 21 matches.   :Smilie: 
http://www.excelforum.com/search.php?searchid=2320529

Just recently (6/18), lumanauw posted "How to Find sequence in Roulette spins data."  Now we just need to sit back and wait for the answer.   :Wink:   Hmmm, nothing yet.........

----------


## teylyn

Aww, please, let's not go there again! I'd rather meekly sit in my second to last place, cushioned from absolute ignorance by a 7 year old, rather than open up that random/memory/prediction can of worms.

----------


## NBVC

Well, there's no coming back now!  :Frown: 

Next time I am voting underdogs to win every game!!!!

Teylyn,  meet you at the bottom....

----------


## daddylonglegs

> Well, there's no coming back now!



Who knows? England and Italy (but not France) might yet come back from uninspiring starts....... :Wink:

----------


## Domski

> Who knows? England and Italy (but not France) might yet come back from uninspiring starts.......



They better had. I'm on a stag do at the weekend and plan is to watch England play one of the days.

----------


## pike

What would happen if NZ beat the UK and won the world cup!!

----------


## daddylonglegs

> What would happen if NZ beat the UK and won the world cup!!



I imagine that would precipitate the collapse of the Western World and all tenets of civilisation as we know it..... :Smilie:

----------


## romperstomper

I'm pretty sure it's one of the signs of the Apocalypse.

----------


## DonkeyOte

And I'd be asking why the UK were playing in the first place...

(which non-English players from the UK would make the England squad I wonder...)

----------


## daddylonglegs

Gareth Bale for a start......

----------


## DonkeyOte

Good call... Cole & Bale down the left, yes please !

Other possibles...

Craig Gordon 
Scott Brown 
Darren Fletcher (could he be any worse than Fat Frank ?)
Craig Bellamy

(Aaron Ramsey if he didn't have a broken leg of course)

On the subject of Fat Frank - I was racking my brain the other day trying to think of the last time I actually remember him having a decent 90 minutes for England... I couldn't conjure anything... anyone else care to refresh my memory ?

----------


## pike

It would be like every pommie grandfathers nightmare, their grandson runs on the pitch in NZ or Aus colours againts the lions.

----------


## teylyn

> What would happen if NZ beat the UK and won the world cup!!



Hang on, hang on....

first: NZ has to make it into the next round
second: even if they beat England (it's "Engerland!!!" - there is no UK in the world cup!!), it does not mean they'll win the cup
third: they'll prolly get a thrashing from Paraguay tonite and go home. Along with the French. Tehehehehehe!

If not ..... if NZ really makes it to the next round and NBVC's favourite team goes home instead, I promise, I'll buy you the biggest drink you can fit in a glass. And "you" means everybody who shows up in New Plymouth, New Zealand, with a print-out of this post in their hot little hand until Dec 31 2010.

cheers

----------


## daddylonglegs

I'm hoping for two 1-1 draws and then the drawing of lots between NZ and Italy to see who progresses - now that'll be tense...... :Wink:

----------


## NBVC

Hey, I didn't wish those things with England!!!  :Frown:

----------


## romperstomper

> I promise, I'll buy you the biggest drink you can fit in a glass.



Can I bring my own glass?

----------


## daddylonglegs

> Hey, I didn't wish those things with England!!!



Nothing personal......just hoping for some excitement - you don't get much watching England  :Smilie:

----------


## teylyn

@romperstomper: as long as you can legally take it into the airplane cabin, and are able to finish the drink by yourself, I'll follow suit.

... now where's my MasterCard... ? Darn!

Don't forget the print-out of this thread, though. It's like your e-ticket!!


(talk to you next Thurs??)

----------


## romperstomper

> @romperstomper: as long as you can legally take it into the airplane cabin, and are able to finish the drink by yourself, I'll follow suit.



Damn. I was going to have it shipped directly to you.  :Wink: 





> (talk to you next Thurs??)



Unlikely - I already told them I can't generally do conference calls.

----------


## Bob Phillips

> Gareth Bale for a start......



You do like to give us a laugh don't you? A couple of games against poor premiership teams and then you suddenly rate him. Cole is a far better full back.

The only one I can see is Giggs (after all if Beckham is still in contention ...).

----------


## Bob Phillips

> Other possibles...
> 
> Craig Gordon 
> Scott Brown 
> Darren Fletcher (could he be any worse than Fat Frank ?)
> Craig Bellamy
> 
> (Aaron Ramsey if he didn't have a broken leg of course)




Ramsey apart, they are bigger jokes than Bale. Can you imagine the boost that Bellamy would give to team morale? No, nor can I.





> On the subject of Fat Frank - I was racking my brain the other day trying to think of the last time I actually remember him having a decent 90 minutes for England... I couldn't conjure anything... anyone else care to refresh my memory ?



That's easy ... he never has had a good game.

----------


## Bob Phillips

> If not ..... if NZ really makes it to the next round and NBVC's favourite team goes home instead, I promise, I'll buy you the biggest drink you can fit in a glass. And "you" means everybody who shows up in New Plymouth, New Zealand, with a print-out of this post in their hot little hand until Dec 31 2010.



Make it 31st March 2011 and you just might be on. If not, I will have to send my daughter over.

[Edit] All irrelevant now!

----------


## zbor

NBVC... You could change a logo now....

Funny... Before WC started Italia was only one "sure" for next stage...

----------


## Marcol

zbor  ..... :EEK!: 

I see a wave of Infractions on the near horizon....beware .... :Wink:

----------


## Domski

Ooops  :Wink: 

Dom

----------


## zbor

> zbor  .....
> 
> I see a wave of Infractions on the near horizon....beware ....



Yea, thou I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## NBVC

All I need to say is   


*WTF! WTF! WTF!*

----------


## zbor

> .....and still you haven't entered my competition......
> 
> I think some of the South American countries could cause a surprise or two - I'm backing both Chile and Uruguay to do well.......but probably not Honduras



good prediction... Uruguay is 1st, Chile has great chance to remain 1st.. but also Paraguay is 1st, Mexico 2nd, Argentina 1st, USA 1st, Brazil is 1st (and can be only 2nd)...

----------


## Domski

> All I need to say is   
> 
> 
> *WTF! WTF! WTF!*



I think you're taking this remarkably well.

----------


## shg

WTF? Elmer Fudd, as in _"My team was weally twounced flat!"_

 :Smilie:

----------


## Paul

Is the World Cup some drinking competition with darts thrown in?  If not, should it be?  More Americans would care if it did.  And you need cheerleaders.  Damnit.

----------


## Domski

The French and Italians have been defeated, Americans are making a strong show of things and the English are taking on the Germans. Not again!!!  :Wink:

----------


## martindwilson

shouldn't that read ?




> The French and Italians have been defeated the Japanese are going strong, Americans are making a fuss and the English are taking on the Germans. Not again!!!



MDW ducks, hides then heads for the hills

----------


## zbor

> Is the World Cup some drinking competition with darts thrown in?  If not, should it be?  More Americans would care if it did.  And you need cheerleaders.  Damnit.



No... It's a drinking competition before, during and after match without throwing darts (time you spend throwing darts you can use active for holding beer)...

And we don't have cheerleaders because all our girls are like that... Not just 1% among...errrr, what's acceptable word for fat  :Smilie: )

----------


## teylyn

Ahh, zboric, you are funny! I'd like to witness a game/party at your place!

----------


## daddylonglegs

> You do like to give us a laugh don't you? A couple of games against poor premiership teams and then you suddenly rate him. Cole is a far better full back.



I agree that Cole is a better full back. Bale played most of the second half of the season as a left winger for Spurs, that's where I'd envisage him playing, as DonkeyOte says, in tandem with Cole

----------


## daddylonglegs

OK, the excitement was too much to bear, I know, but the competition is over and the winner, by 2 whole points, is Gearcutter, congratulations!

I'll be contacting Gearcutter asap to find out where he wants the charitable donation to go.

Thank you for everybody who participated and for everybody who posted here

You may have noticed that the tie-breaker didn't work on the recent sheets I attached, I made a basic error, used a VLOOKUP then added a column so it didn't work........

Attached version shows the final table with the tie-breaker working as it should

Honourable mentions to Callum (13) who finished 2nd and Miles (7) who finished in the top 20. I reckon that both of those 2 will be in the top 5 come Brazil 2014.

Also thanks to Dominic B for his assistance and to teylyn for her contribution

regards daddylonglegs

Forza Inglaterra!

----------


## aquinlan

daddylonglegs,

Thank you for this competition,it was very entertaining and great fun.
And also nearly forgot congratulations to gearcutter on winning.

----------


## martindwilson

Rob Schiele
mummylonglegs
stick_insect
NBVC
nickflbfc
teylyn
Miles
hoorarah i knew more than you lot  :EEK!: 
but i think it was a conspiracy by the major footballing nations to deprive me of first place
then again i have won the last place in my work draw by skilfully (out of a hat) selecting north Korea
so a massive Â£4 is mine to spend on something frivolous

----------


## NBVC

> Forza Inglaterra!



Thanks for the fun daddy

BTW, it's Forza Inghilterra... but good try  :Wink: 

Japan all the way!!!!

----------


## teylyn

Oh, my. Miles lost his own Saturday football game today. So, hopefully, being in the top 20 here will cheer him up  :Smilie:   If all goes to plan, by 2022 he'll be in the All Whites!

Thanks for a fun challenge, DLL. A few interesting encounters in the next few days. Looking forward to England vs Germany. If comparative Excel skills are anything to go by, England will win sky high.

cheers

----------


## daddylonglegs

> ....Forza Inghilterra...



I knew we'd have you supporting England before the tournament was over, is it the scintillating football that's turned your head?  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

[seriously, I knew I should have looked that up, somehow the fact that I don't know any Italian didn't stop me from assuming that was right......]

----------


## NBVC

Daddy, you didn't see this part of post?





> Japan all the way!!!!




 :Wink:

----------


## pike

How can any one watch the world cup Soccer with that friggin noise!!!!!!!
Painful .. I'm use to the pommie football and singing

----------


## martindwilson

well you wont be hearing pommie singing from now on until  next time!!!! 
back to the old avatar (if it works)

----------


## daddylonglegs

Come on Brazil!

----------


## martindwilson

ooh daddylonglegs such a fickle person you lol

----------


## daddylonglegs

just my little joke....... :Smilie: 

Congratulations to Germany. England were outplayed by a superior team (some people might say that description would apply to any of the teams left in the tournament).

I'll be interested to see how Germany do against Argentine (should Argentina beat Mexico as expected)

----------


## NBVC

Here you go.. I knew we had to blame somebody for the performances past....

http://g.ca.sports.yahoo.com/soccer/...urn=sow,251879

----------


## daddylonglegs

Just to let you know.......

Gearcutter expressed a preference for a donation to a charity for underprivileged children so I have made a donation of Â£54.97 (don't ask) to Barnardos. Because they can also claim back tax on that they actually receive Â£68.71.

Give yourselves a pat on the back for your contribution, thank you.

----------


## martindwilson

ok i can't resist ,why Â£54.97 ?

----------


## daddylonglegs

didn't I say don't ask?  :Smilie: 

In short......I contributed Â£50.00 as promised - somebody else generously made a contribution of Â£5, by paypal, I assume there's some sort of commission deducted so I actually got Â£4.97......

----------


## Marcol

Perhaps if we were to gather the, now redundant, vuvuzelas at the channel ports and airports in England, more might be raised?

If we were to change the note to Bhaaaa flat, they might be useful in Oz or NZ  .....wot?

*P.S.* 
I tried a field test in Aberdeenshire, and it seems to work, but they are a tight lot up there, and they have a traditional way of summoning sheep which is difficult to surpassl (Except perhaps in Wales?)

----------


## martindwilson

ah its the pay pal thing
=A1/1.006036217 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## NBVC

Okay.  Now that the fun is over and the real seriousness begins.. whois going to take it all????

----------


## martindwilson

hmm Spain/Holland i wish for (only coz they've never won it). and it seems a shame for Germany to have to make room on their shirts for another star

----------


## NBVC

I wouldn't mind to see Netherlands take it... or even Uruguay but I think Germany are going to do it... Spain (only if Villa becomes their lucky star).. Germany has more stars all doing well.

----------


## teylyn

DaddyLonglegs, can you *please, please, pretty please not* put the German team colors in your avatar.... it seems to be a bad omen.  :Smilie:

----------


## martindwilson

if he wont i will! i've got a bet on Netherlands!

----------


## teylyn

Ouch, a Brit flying the German flag ....I'm digging up all the spells in Harry Potter ...

----------


## zbor

> Is the World Cup some drinking competition with darts thrown in?  If not, should it be?  More Americans would care if it did.  And you need cheerleaders.  Damnit.



I've found this  :Smilie:

----------


## NBVC

Some food for thought ... care of none other than Maradona ...

http://g.ca.sports.yahoo.com/soccer/...ars070510.html

If only we all thought like him...  :EEK!:

----------


## martindwilson

Teylyn job done !  avatar changed (ooooh  i am so sorry !)
even tho I've bet on the Dutch.. i want Spain to win
OK so up with the Netherlands/Dutch flag then!!

----------


## teylyn

Yes, Martin. Apparently it's working  :Frown: 

Hope it'll work for the next game, too. If they've beaten the Germans, I want them to beat the Dutch next!!

----------


## zbor

> Teylyn job done !  avatar changed (ooooh  i am so sorry !)
> even tho I've bet on the Dutch.. i want Spain to win
> OK so up with the Netherlands/Dutch flag then!!



Hi martin.. Are you a octopus Paul?  :Cool:

----------


## teylyn

Thanks, Martin. Nice job!

Good game today. Spain deserves it.

----------


## martindwilson

job done!!

----------


## zbor

> Good game today. Spain deserves it.



I agree... Not much about good game because NL fragment it with hundred fouls...
That's why I glad they lost...

But I was wonder... Now when Spain win the finals... Is New Zealand only team that didn't lose any match on this championship  :Cool:

----------


## martindwilson

check this site out
http://www.legofussball.eu/?Lego-Vid...2010:GER_-_ENG
 this one made me relive the agony!!!!!!!!!
i'm sure the final will be on soon; loads of yellow and red bricks!
just shows what you can do with time on your hands

----------


## daddylonglegs

> Gareth Bale for a start......



I knew I was right......perhaps he has an English grandmother...... :Smilie: 

...although some people are going over the top - David Pleat was just asked on 5Live "Is Gareth Bale the best player in the world at the moment?" - he said he wasn't sure (the correct answer, David, is "No")

Apologies to anyone reading this who doesn't know what I'm gibbering about........

----------


## romperstomper

If by 'at the moment' they meant 'this evening', then maybe...  :Smilie:

----------


## Saarang84

Any Obituary messages for the Great Paul??

----------


## martindwilson

yep
Prep Time: 15 minutes

Cook Time: 1 hour, 15 minutes

Total Time: 1 hour, 30 minutes

Ingredients:

1 lb octopus, either small or large
4 T. olive oil
4 cloves finely chopped garlic
1 cup crushed tomatoes or peeled, chopped fresh tomatoes
1 cup white wine
2 T. honey or sugar
2 T. chopped fresh dill
4 T. chopped fresh parsley
1 t. chile flakes
2 T. capers (optional)
Salt and pepper
Preparation:

Bring a large pot of salty water to a boil. Toss the octopus into the boiling water, return to a boil and cook for 1-2 minutes, then remove. Discard water.

Cut the octopus into large pieces and saute in olive oil over medium-high heat for 2-3 minutes. Add the chopped garlic and saute for another minute or two.

Add the wine and bring to a boil over high heat. Stir well and let it cook down for 3-4 minutes. Add the tomatoes and chile flakes and bring to a simmer.

Add about a teaspoon of salt and the honey or sugar. Mix well, cover the pot and simmer for 30 minutes.

At 30 minutes, add the capers if you are using them, plus half the dill and half the parsley. Check the octopus -- sometimes small ones will be tender in just 30 minutes.{/p]

If they are still super-chewy, cover the pot again and simmer for up to another 45 minutes.

When you think you are about 10 minutes away from being done, uncover the pot and turn the heat up a little to cook down the sauce.

To serve, add the remaining dill and parsley and black pepper. Eat this with pasta or bread either hot or at room temperature.

----------

